# à la con



## sticklavable

Hola, podrán ayudarme con esta expresión?
Copio el contexto

j'ai rangé mom balai-brosse et ma seprillière à la con.

gracias, s.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"à la con", lo decimos para mostrar que el "algo" que calificamos así es una birria, una tontería, una mierda.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sticklavable

Gévy, gracias. Puedo traducir entonces algo como
"tiré el cepillo y el trapo a la mierda"???


----------



## Paquita

sticklavable said:


> Gévy, gracias. Puedo traducir entonces algo como
> "tiré el cepillo y el trapo a la mierda"???


 
Diría que no...
"ranger" no es "tirar" sino "guardar", poner en el lugar habitual donde está cuando no te sirve. 

Si dices "tirar a la mierda" significa (para mí) que lo desechas como una basura, y lo mandas a otro montón de porquerías, lo que no es el sentido.. 
El sentido es hacerlo de cualquier modo, de prisa, sin pensarlo, sin cuidado, de tal forma que la escoba se va a caer cuando abras la puerta y la arpillera mojada manchará algo.

La "birria " que te indica Gévy no califica los objetos sino la manera de guardarlos. Tal vez : como una tonta o algo más fuerte , una expresión en la que calificas TU acto...
(cuidado = se*rpi*llière)


----------



## lpfr

Comprendo la frase como una manifestación de odio a la bayeta y al cepillo. Más que como una indicación de haberlos guardado mal ("un rangement à la con"). También puede corresponder a un objeto mal hecho o que funciona mal. Por ejemplo, un objeto dotado de los últimos avances tecnológicos y que funciona mal ("un lecteur MP3 à la con"). Pero mi experiencia con las bayetas no me permite afirmarlo.


----------



## Paquita

lpfr said:


> Comprendo la frase como una manifestación de odio a la bayeta y al cepillo. Más que como una indicación de haberlos guardado mal ("un rangement à la con"). También puede corresponder a un objeto mal hecho o que funciona mal. Por ejemplo, un objeto dotado de los últimos avances tecnológicos y que funciona mal ("un lecteur MP3 à la con"). Pero mi experiencia con las bayetas no me permite afirmarlo.


 
Al leer esta opinión , caigo en que en efecto la expresión puede tener los dos sentidos de "guardar mal", o de "bayeta *de* mierda" ... dependerá del contexto ...quizás el de Gévy y Lpfr preferentemente.  Pero sigo pensando que "ranger" es guardar.


----------



## rolandbascou

Attention. A la con peut s´appliquer
- à la serpillière
- à la manière de ranger.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola.

Dirìa "guardé mi cepillo y mi bayeta _de_ _tres por cuatro_".Me parece este el sentido de la frase, pero no es el msimo registro de lengua.

Esta expresiòn serà menos coloquial, quizàs.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Personnellement je pense qu'ici à la con ne s'aplique qu'à la serpillère. (Solo una primera  impresión al leer la frase, las dos explicaciones pueden ser posibles).
- guardé el cepillo y esta gilipollez de mocho/bayeta

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También creo que "à la con", ya que viene después de los nombres y no del verbo, se refiere bien al conjunto de cepillo + bayeta, bien a la bayeta sola.

Creo que me decantaría por una traducción de este estilo:

Guardé el cepillo y la bayeta de los huevos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Mucho mejor... ¡deslenguada!


----------



## sticklavable

Hola, gracias a todos por las intervenciones! Efectivamente, me parece que se refiere a la bayeta y el cepillo y estaba mal "tirar". Les copio aquí como quedó. Puse "del carajo" en lugar de "de mierda" o "de los huevos" porque me parece una solución menos local. Es una novela de Dominique Fabre, y el narrador usa un registro coloquial.

Presentí que hoy sería un día de recuerdos, uno más. No me gusta sentirme así, sin embargo, me había vuelto incapaz de luchar. Me asalta sin que pueda evitarlo. Pasé a la sala de baño. Limpié la cocina como mi madre lo hacía hace cuarenta años, inútilmente, porque ya había limpiado todo el jueves a la noche, y no había invitado a nadie esta semana. De golpe me detuve, guardé el cepillo y el trapo del carajo. ...


----------



## Aire_Azul

sticklavable said:


> Presentí que hoy sería un día de recuerdos, uno más. No me gusta sentirme así, sin embargo, me había vuelto incapaz de luchar. Me asalta sin que pueda evitarlo. Pasé a la sala de baño. Limpié la cocina como mi madre lo hacía hace cuarenta años, inútilmente, porque ya había limpiado todo el jueves a la noche, y no había invitado a nadie esta semana. De golpe me detuve, guardé el cepillo y el trapo del carajo. ...


_"Pasé a la sala de baño"_
"porque ya había limpiado todo el jueves a la noche"

Si me permito, creo que se dice mejor:
"Pasé, o me pasé *por* el cuarto de baño"
"porque ya l*o* había limpiado todo el jueves *por* la noche"

Son sòlo pequeñas precisiones.
Un saludo.
Josiane Aire ~~ Azul


----------



## sticklavable

Josiane, gracias. Sí, cuarto de baño es mejor, por supuesto. En cuanto a pasar, el texto dice "je suis passé sans la sale de bains", me parece mejor pasé al cuarto de baño, porque al parecer viene limpiando el departamento y pasa, de la cocina, al cuarto de baño.

-a la noche, por la noche. yo creo que a es correcto. así se lee en el diccionario de la RAE. Copio la entrada:
*7. *prep. Precisa el lugar o tiempo en que sucede algo. _Le cogieron a la puerta._ _Firmaré a la noche._

Saludos, y gracias otra vez, s.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Si, es verdad, "a la noche " es correcto. Gracias.
Un saludo.

Josiane   Aire~~Azul


----------



## Mackinder

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras otro​
Bonsoir.

J'étais en train de regarder un vidéo sur Youtube et je me suis retrouvé avec ce commentaire:

*J'craque sur chaque video des Simpsons que j'vais voir on vois des putain de (insérez n'importe quelle nationalité ici) A LA CON qui casse les couilles avec leurs trolls sur les voix*

_J'ai manqué la nationalité pour de raisons évidentes. Imaginons que la nationalité c'est "Krikonlien" _**

Ma tantative: Yo me río de cada video de Los Simpons que voy a ver. Se ven put*s krikolianos imbéciles que se rompe las bolas con sus trolls en las voces.

No entiendo muy bien Por favor ayuda

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## El Gatucu

Abro este tema para indicar que, leyendo un libro en francés, me he dado cuenta de que, la expresión “à la con”, puede tener distintas traducciones, dependiendo del contexto. El diccionario del propio e-book lo traduce como “ridículo”o “estúpido”, aunque con las aportaciones hechas en el foro inglés-francés, más lo que puede comprobar en otras ocasiones en las que aparece dicha expresión, también se podría traducir como “chungo”, “cutre”, “a lo tonto”, “ridículo”, etc.

Los ejemplos que tomo prestados del foro inglés-francés son éstos, y propongo traducción (gracias al miembro xtrasystole, que además subraya que “à la con” se emplea siempre como adjetivo, detrás del nombre, para hacer de menos a alguien o algo de una forma vulgar):

-_'Il a insisté pour me raccompagner dans sa _*voiture à la con*_. Résultat : j'ai dû pousser la voiture pendant 2 kilomètres !'_(coche cutre, al menos en el español de España)

-_'Pour justifier son retard, Charlotte nous a raconté une _*histoire à la con*_'_(una historia ridícula, sin pies ni cabeza)

-_'Il faut absolument que nous arrêtions de faire toutes ces _*dépenses à la con*_'_(gastos estúpidos, innecesarios, “a lo tonto”)
-_'Son _*chien à la con *_a aboyé toute la nuit !!'_(perro estúpido)

Saludos,


Le Chaton.


----------



## lero lero

Tratándose de alguna acción o actividad, aquí en México yo hubiera dicho: *a lo tonto, a lo idiota, a lo pendejo*. En orden de vulgaridad.
*Tu ne dis que des mots à la con*. *Sólo hablas a lo tonto; sólo dices palabras a lo idiota; no dices más que puras pendejadas*. Este último muy insultante.
Saludos


----------



## julienmadrid

lero lero said:


> Tratándose de alguna acción o actividad, aquí en México yo hubiera dicho: *a lo tonto, a lo idiota, a lo pendejo*. En orden de vulgaridad.
> *Tu ne dis que des mots à la con*. *Sólo hablas a lo tonto; sólo dices palabras a lo idiota; no dices más que puras pendejadas*. Este último muy insultante.
> Saludos


Ce serait alors "tu ne dis que des conneries", et non "des mots à la con", puisque "des mots à la con", ce serait comme ce qui est décrit plus bas :
(copié sur Internet, le livre " *Les mots à la con*")
Qu'y a-t-il de commun entre des mots comme eurocouple, convivialisation, gérer et espace ? A priori, rien. Le premier est une hasardeuse retombée conjugale de l'union européenne, le deuxième un avatar de l'omniprésente " convivialité ". Les deux derniers, bien que fort fréquentables puisque présents dans tous les dictionnaires, ne veulent plus dire grand-chose à force d'être surutilisés. Tous sont des mots à la con. Véritable " industrie de proximité " (pour employer une expression particulièrement à la con), la machine à fabriquer du mot à la con fonctionne, en ce début de siècle, à plein régime. Le mot à la con est à la mode et nous y succombons tous peu ou prou. Le tout est de le savoir. Et surtout de savoir en rire !


----------



## lero lero

Y en este otro contexto, ¿sería válida la expresión?: *Il ne s'agit pas seulement de dire des mots à la con*.
*No se trata de decir nomás palabras a lo tonto*.
Muy útil la información aportada, *gracias*.


----------



## Garoubet

lero lero said:


> Y en este otro contexto, ¿sería válida la expresión?: *Il ne s'agit pas seulement de dire des mots à la con*


Parfaitement valide.


----------



## lero lero

Mille mercis.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> "à la con", lo decimos para mostrar que el "algo" que calificamos así es una birria, una tontería, una mierda.


Muy bien, pero mi autor habla de "jobs à la con" en un sentido que excede el de un "trabajo de mierda", y que suena más a un "trabajo que no sirve para nada", que es remunerado, sí, pero inservible, lo que se llamaría un "travail abstrait".

En consecuencia, me pregunto si un "job à la con" también podría significar un "laburo al pedo", como diríamos en el barrio, manteniendo ese registro.


----------



## Azarosa

Cuando se refiere a guardar los enseres de limpieza, diría (atendiendo a que es argentino) *"a la que te criaste" *(si entiendo bien), conforme a las palabras de Paquita:_ El sentido es hacerlo de cualquier modo, de prisa, sin pensarlo, sin cuidado, de tal forma que la escoba se va a caer cuando abras la puerta y la arpillera mojada manchará algo._ Y, algo más vintage: "a la marchanta". En cuanto a "job à la con". ahí sí diría "de mierda" o "de porquería".


----------



## Azarosa

Pero también, y abriendo el paraguas antes de que llueva, _un job à la con_ parece tener otra connotación: _Pour illustrer les « jobs à la con », l' anthropologue américain David Graeber évoque, par exemple, les titres ronflants mais creux, pratiqués dans certaines organisations, les missions totalement inutiles (si vous arrêtez de les faire, l’entreprise continuera de tourner normalement), les postes où il n’y a rien à faire, les réunions à rallonge, les tableaux Excel et toute une série de tâches à accomplir qui n’apporteraient finalement pas grand-chose, ni à l’entreprise en elle-même, ni à la société de manière générale._


----------



## swift

totor said:


> En consecuencia, me pregunto si un "job à la con" también podría significar un "laburo al pedo", como diríamos en el barrio, manteniendo ese registro.


Sí. 🙂 Son puestos/empleos hueros.


----------



## Azarosa

totor said:


> Muy bien, pero mi autor habla de "jobs à la con" en un sentido que excede el de un "trabajo de mierda", y que suena más a un "trabajo que no sirve para nada", que es remunerado, sí, pero inservible, lo que se llamaría un "travail abstrait".
> 
> En consecuencia, me pregunto si un "job à la con" también podría significar un "laburo al pedo", como diríamos en el barrio, manteniendo ese registro.


En un registro intermedio (siempre oral),tal vez me inclinaría por "un trabajo trucho", pues un _trabajo al pedo_ también puede interpretarse como un muy buen trabajo hecho en vano (un trabajo verdadero, en el que uno se puede tomar mil molestias, para que luego otros lo desestimen o lo descarten). En cambio_ trucho_ adquiere no solo tanto el valor de inútil, sino el de la falsedad, la imitación, el fingimiento, simulando una importancia que no tiene. En este caso el _trucho_ es el grado superior de un "entrañable" personaje argentino clásico: el chanta, que se jacta, que engaña; que exagera, que miente. Y trabaja también en empleos_ à la con._


----------



## swift

Azarosa said:


> un trabajo trucho


¡Flor de traducción!


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> "un trabajo trucho"


no me parece una buena opción, Azarosa, porque, además de ser muy regional —lo que no es bueno en una traducción—, en mi caso específico (y no en el original que dio lugar a este hilo) está indicando precisamente 


Azarosa said:


> un muy buen trabajo hecho en vano


sea bueno o malo, sin abrir juicios al respecto.

Como dije en mi post original:


totor said:


> un "trabajo que no sirve para nada", que es remunerado, sí, pero inservible, lo que se llamaría un "travail abstrait".


----------



## swift

“Al pedo” también es un regionalismo. Y “à la con” es un juicio de valor.


----------



## totor

Vaya, tenés razón, José, no me había dado cuenta.

Como 'pedo' es castellano puro y duro…

Entonces ninguno de las dos me sirven. tendré que buscar otra expresión.


swift said:


> “à la con” es un juicio de valor


Me refería al trabajo, José, no a la expresión, cuando lo dije.


----------



## Azarosa

totor said:


> Vaya, tenés razón, José, no me había dado cuenta.
> 
> Como 'pedo' es castellano puro y duro…
> 
> Entonces ninguno de las dos me sirven. tendré que buscar otra expresión.
> 
> Me refería al trabajo, José, no a la expresión, cuando lo dije.


Claro, yo me atuve a su réplica anterior (copio): _me pregunto si un "job à la con" también podría significar un "laburo al pedo", como diríamos en el barrio, manteniendo ese registro. _Por eso propuse "trucho", convencida de que usted estaba traduciendo a su variedad de español, "manteniendo el registro". En fin, quedó aclarado el _malentendu_.


----------



## totor

Entiendo, Azarosa, fue un malentendido.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Me refería al trabajo, José, no a la expresión, cuando lo dije.


“À la con” califica los “jobs”. 🧐


----------



## totor

A ver si nos entendemos, José:

Azarosa dijo:


Azarosa said:


> un _trabajo al pedo_ también puede interpretarse como un muy buen trabajo hecho en vano


En mi post #29 yo tomé una parte de esa frase, "un muy buen trabajo hecho en vano" y le taché "muy buen" porque no se trataba de valorar el trabajo, bueno o malo, sino simplemente de recalcar que era un trabajo "*en vano*", que eso era lo único importante, pero por otra parte NO ERA ÉTICO eliminar esa parte sin una aclaración, por eso la dejé y la taché.

Capisci?

Avisame cuando leas este post así borramos esas alusiones en los posts 30 y 31 y los posts completos 34 y este último mío, el #35, si te parece bien (salvo que creas que la cosa da para más, en lo atinente a mi post original #23).


----------



## swift

A lo que apunto es a que “à la con” constituye una crítica: denota desaprobación, y a que está en relación con “jobs”. Tenés razón en cuanto a que “à la con” no se mete en la calidad del trabajo ni de sus resultados. Solo quería aclarar que sí existe un juicio de valor en el original, pero que no tiene que ver con la manera en que se efectúan las labores ni con los resultados que producen.


----------



## totor

Todo bien, josé.

Por mi parte, solo quería aclararte que no era mi intención calificarlo.

Un saludito.


----------

